# Hard Disk, DVD ó Memorias Sd,usb...ETC



## zonaelectronica (Ago 23, 2010)

¿Que será mas seguro para guardar archivos hard disk, dvd ó memorias usb, sd...ETC?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

zonaelectronica dijo:


> ¿*Que será mas seguro* para guardar archivos hard disk, dvd ó memorias usb, sd...ETC?


*Mas seguro* en que sentido?


----------



## zonaelectronica (Ago 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> *Mas seguro* en que sentido?


 

Que tenga menos posibilidad de falla ó que dure más.

Por ejemplo e notado que los dvd con el tiempo se dañan y los Hardisk aveces se dañan los cluster o hay fallas mecánicas etc...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

Fallar...hummm...todo puede fallar, tarde o temprano.
Que lapso de tiempo querés preservar los archivos y cuanta capacidad de almacenamiento necesitás?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Escrito en papel que se ve que dura siglos y no hace falta unidad lectora.

Pues no hay nada eterno, solo se me ocurre lo típico, copias en al menos dos medios físicos separados y guardados en sitios diferentes. Si compras los DVDs de dos marcas, mejor.

Al final es un problema de dinero y espacio.


----------



## zonaelectronica (Ago 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Fallar...hummm...todo puede fallar, tarde o temprano.
> Que lapso de tiempo querés preservar los archivos y cuanta capacidad de almacenamiento necesitás?


 

El más tiempo posible.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Entonces grabado en granito, es caro y ocupa un poco pero dura cuatro mil años.

No tengo claro que dura mas; flash, CD o HDD.
Ante la duda guardalos en diferentes sistemas. También puedes buscar un almacenamiento on-line dependiendo del volumen y del ancho de banda que tengas.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 23, 2010)

Aparte de la falla por viejo, tenes fuego, robo, magnetismo y falla eléctrica.
HD es susceptible a todas ellas.
SD también, salvo magnetismo.
CD zafa del magnetismo y la falla eléctrica.
Tarjeta perforada en granito, fibra de carbono o tungsteno, zafa del fuego hasta cierto punto.
+1 Granito debido a su tamaño y peso, zafaría del robo en cierta medida.

Si en 20 años desapareció la lectora de diskettes de 5¼, guarda una lectora USB apropiada también.
Igual no hay garantía que el USB exista cuando necesites los datos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

zonaelectronica dijo:


> El más tiempo posible.


Entonces no hay ningún dispositivo infalible.
Lo que hay que hacer es aplicar en forma regular una política de backups e ir rotando los soportes magnéticos/opticos/flash, con el reemplazo preventivo de ellos en forma cíclica y ajustado al tipo de soporte.

En esto no hay magia, solo hay que hacer el trabajo correcto en el momento correcto.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Por eso planteaba la nube, o tenerlos en algún servidor que se renueve conforme renuevas los equipos.
Bueno, mejor en dos servidores en edificios diferentes: En el sitio en el que trabajaba hace cuatro años robaron el servidor, como llevaba discos raid en espejo etc no te creas que había mucha copia, no...


----------



## zonaelectronica (Ago 24, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Aparte de la falla por viejo, tenes fuego, robo, magnetismo y falla eléctrica.
> 
> Tarjeta perforada en granito, fibra de carbono o tungsteno, zafa del fuego hasta cierto punto.
> +1 Granito debido a su tamaño y peso, zafaría del robo en cierta medida.


 

Esto es relajo ó alguien usa esto (Tarjeta perforada en granito, fibra de carbono o tungsteno) en la actualiadad.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Evidentemente nadie usa una tarjeta perforada de granito, pero sería lo que mas duraría sin duda.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 24, 2010)

Como en todo, nuevamente, siempre hay compromisos.
Si la importancia y valor de lo que hay que guardar amerita, la info se guardaría en el soporte mas costoso, si es el mas seguro.
Ahora, de que info estámos hablando ?
Si es vital, de una empresa, secretos de estado, inventos o descubrimientos tecnológicos, farmacéuticos, médicos, nucleares, etc. es una cosa, si son fotos de nuestra familia que queremos les lleguen a nuestros Choznos, es otra.
Creo que a nivel familia u hogar, backups en 2 medios diferentes y con el puntual agiornamiento ante los cambios de soporte, me parece que bastaría.
Pero, como dijo Ez, se trata de fijar una política (lo mas sencillo) y luego, de ejecutarla en forma disciplinada (lo más dificil). Creo que por ahí pasa el tema, no?
Sds.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Lo mas cómodo sería un disco de red tipo NAS y que se hagan los backups automáticamente.
De forma análoga se pueden poner mas NAS estratégicamente distribuidos para evitar robos, incendios...
Con esta tecnología se puede mantener el contenido sincronizado de forma permanente y además hacer copias periódicas.
Además copias en DVD etc...
No hay una solución única.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Bueno, mejor en dos servidores en edificios diferentes: En el sitio en el que trabajaba hace cuatro años robaron el servidor, como llevaba discos raid en espejo etc no te creas que había mucha copia, no...


En el centro de cómputos en el que yo trabajaba había una biblioteca de cartuchos de cinta (por que usaban un mainframe) para back-ups y una copia de gran cantidad de ellos almacenada en la bóveda de seguridad de un banco. Estas copias las iban renovando periódicamente por que los backups se actualizaban TODOS LOS DIAS y en el banco se hacía una vez por semana. En fin...no había muchas formas de perder los datos....



Scooter dijo:


> Evidentemente nadie usa una tarjeta perforada de granito, pero sería lo que mas duraría sin duda.


Duraría mientras no se te caiga al piso, por que con todos los agujeros que tiene, la debilidad al quiebre debe ser extrema!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Lo del granito venía a cuento de una noticia que apareció hace poco; haciendo una remodelación de un parque en la base de un busto apareció una "cápsula del tiempo"; una caja metálica soldada con plomo de hace como 120 años. Tenía tres o cuatro cosas, entre ellas un periódico del día y un libro. Ambos "funcionaban" perfectamente, imaginad si alguien hubiese guardado un diskette de 8" hace 30 años para que serviría hoy o dentro de otros 80 años.

Edito:
En realidad lo que contenía era:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espana/cofre/lleno/historia/elpepuesp/20091218elpepunac_12/Tes


----------



## zonaelectronica (Ago 24, 2010)

Podrían opinar sobre las memorias tipo USB, se pueden recuperar datos de ellas y que tan susceptibles son a los cambios de voltaje.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Pues como todo; depende.
En la tele se vio el otro día que la policía incluso desuelda el chip de memoria para leerlo y evitar el password de la controladora. Osea que el contenido se puede recuperar muchas veces. Pero igual que el HDD, hay empresas que se dedican a ello, pero no son baratas.
¿Que cambio de tensión va a haber en un usb?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 24, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que cambio de tensión va a haber en un usb?


Esta destacado en este foro: En los gabinetes con USB frontal, alguien conecta +5V en el lugar de +DATA y chau tu USB.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Claro, y si conecta 400V ac peor aún (ya que te pones a montar mal el PC puedes poner trifásica en el usb)
Si tu hijo lo tira el USB por el WC lo pierdes (el mío ha tirado esta mañana un usb wifi, estoy "muy contento")
Si conectas un HDD, un DVD o lo que sea mal también lo rompes.
Estamos hablando de un uso normal, supongo que al quemar dos o tres USBs ya cambiarás la conexión, digo yo. Si vas a restaurar un backup tomas ciertas precauciones antes.


----------



## zonaelectronica (Ago 24, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Claro, y si conecta 400V ac peor aún (ya que te pones a montar mal el PC puedes poner trifásica en el usb)
> Si tu hijo lo tira el USB por el WC lo pierdes (el mío ha tirado esta mañana un usb wifi, estoy "muy contento")
> Si conectas un HDD, un DVD o lo que sea mal también lo rompes.
> Estamos hablando de un uso normal, supongo que al quemar dos o tres USBs ya cambiarás la conexión, digo yo. Si vas a restaurar un backup tomas ciertas precauciones antes.


 
Pero si uno está escribiendo ó leyendo información de la USB y de momento se va la luz puede borrarse todo. ¿ó no?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Eso pasa en cualquier soporte, usa un SAI si tus datos son importantes, eso ya no tiene nada que ver con los backups.


----------

